# 

## Sandr

NOD32.     ,                   DrWeb-   . 
        ,     :  http://www.ukrface.kiev.ua/download_n.html#NOD32

----------


## admin

CoMoDo Antivirus -   . ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

,    3,          .     .     .     ...    ,   ,   ,            .

----------


## Sandr

,      "'"  ,   :  [COLOR="Red"]<<    >>

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      "'"  ,   :  [COLOR="Red"]<<    >>

     ? 
",      "'"  , "      ,     (http://onvik.narod.ru/kav56key.rar)    ,      !

----------


## Sandr

> ? 
> ",      "'"  , "      ,     (http://onvik.narod.ru/kav56key.rar)    ,      !

    ""          2,0 .     ,    ""... :( 
     ,    "   ",  .    NOD,       ,        ""!!!       10!!!       .         ,       '  6       .       ,     "",    .

----------


## Sandr

[COLOR="Teal"]NOD32: 
  ESET -  :  [COLOR="blue"]http://eset.com 
    ESET  :   
  NOD32  PDF  ( ):   
 NOD32  2.51.30 (    2006 ):  [COLOR="lime"] 
   NOD32   2.50.:   
   - NOD32 Update Generator  0.1.8:   
   [COLOR="blue"]Cracks & Serials[COLOR="Red"]*:  [COLOR="Red"]http://www.keygen.ws 
  [COLOR="blue"]Crecks  [COLOR="Teal"]NOD32:   
* - _!!!     !  ._ 
 ,     ,    ,     ;)  * [COLOR="Teal"]NOD32      !  :)*

----------

!         (    )          !      :)   4 .  .

----------


## V00D00People

> !         (    )          !      :)   4 .  .

  ** :friends:   *Sandr*    2 a   900     500 . ...  ,    *.gif  180 x 180   ...

----------

> ** :friends:

  :fans:        2000   256     .           :)       !

----------


## _Viki_

))      - ))
  AVG.  .

----------


## rust

....  ...    ...
  :  !

----------


## 23q

*Avira AntiVir Premium*, 19.95 euro  ,    !   ,   ...      .      ,      ,    ,    ,   - Avira AntiVir Professional.
  -  ,      ,     ...
      :
1)  ,        ;
2)   . 
 http://www.anti-malware.ru/   . 
        3 ,        ,        . 
     ,         Dr.Web CureIt!.  !

----------

Norton symantec? ?

----------


## 23q

Norton symantec   ,   ,     ...  ...
   -      2003  ,    ,     .   .    -,    ,         ,        ...
       - unix)

----------


## admin

Symantec Antivirus (  Norton)  Agnitium Firewall,   +   =   .

----------


## Mihey

))     http://solker.spb.ru/avira/))    ,   ,   -      -  .

----------


## V00D00People

:)

----------


## Mihey

.... 
Virus Removal Tool    ))))

----------


## V00D00People

....      
         25      :)

----------


## 23q

> :)

     sql  2    ,    ,    
 ,      ,     =)

----------


## Mihey

> ....      
>          25      :)

     ? http://qviq.ru/ , http://quik.ru/

----------


## V00D00People

> ? http://qviq.ru/ , http://quik.ru/

----------

, .  ,     ,.

----------


## rust

Linux

----------


## admin

> Linux

     Symantec AntiVirus for Linux 1.0

----------


## jamlife

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/100763/
  Avira

----------


## Sky

,         ,    .    -   .    ,    ' -   .  24             .      .

----------


## Mihey

http://kakey.org.ru/      ) 
       2003

----------


## admin

> 2003

     -   *Symnatec Antivirus* ( ,   Symantec Norton Antivirus!!!).

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## admin

*Mihey*,       "" .

----------


## Mihey

,   -          )

----------


## admin

> ,   -          )

  Symantec Antivirus    볺    Managed,         .     .

----------


## 23q

> "" .

       ?

----------


## admin

*23q*, http://wzor.net/page/history-23.html (     http://wzor.net/,     ,   ).

----------


## 23q

23-   ...

----------


## admin

> 23-   ...

  . CTRL+F -> SYMANTEC_ANTIVIRUS_CORPORATE_EDITION_v10.2.4-DVTiSO

----------


## Mihey

.       Cyveillance. 
   ,     ,     ,   19%  .   30          61,7%. 
            ,               , -    Cyveillance  . 
 Cyveillance      ,        30- .  ,        18,9%,  8           45,7%,  15    56,6%,       60,3%    30   61,7%. 
      11,6   ,       ,            
           .      ,    ,   .         .   ,     ,   ,          ,       .
  ? 
      ,     ,       ,    : , ,     .   ,      ,     .         ,      ,  , ,   ,   (       ).                 .         ,      .          ,       ,             . 
     "-",                    .      SQL,        ,    ,     .    -       .       .     :        ,     (, IIS  SQL Server),   , . ,  ,       .        .       : 
    * Kaspersky Open Space Security (KOSS, kaspersky.ru)             ;
    * Dr.Web Enterprise Suite (ES, drweb.com)          Windows,   Unix    ;
    * ESET NOD32 Smart Security Business Edition (SSBE, esetnod32.ru)        Windows  Linux;
    * avast! Enterprise Suite (avast.com/ru-ru)        Windows, Windows  Linux ,    Kerio Mail/WinRoute;
    * Symantec Endpoint Protection (SEP, symantec.com/ru)    Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition     . 
          .

Kaspersky Open Space Security 
 KOSS     ( 20),     :   (Windows XP  Se7en 32/64-bit, Linux),  (Symbian), ,  (Sendmail, Qmail, Postfix, Exim, Exchange, Lotus)    (Windows, Linux, NetWare).       Kaspersky Administration Kit. 
     ,      .            ,     .      ,      .     Windows/Linux Workstation,     ,        , IDS/IPS, ,      .  ,  KOSS   Cisco NAC  Microsoft NAP (      NAP    " ",   ][ 12.2008).

----------


## Mihey

Dr.Web Enterprise Suite 
  Dr.Web ES 5.0            Windows (Win95  Win7,   32-bit,  32/64-bit),     Unix (Linux, FreeBSD  7.1, Solaris).                ,    ,     . ,    ,     Dr.Web   .   (  )    ,     .        / -.     5.0        .     ,     .   ""  ,   ,    " "  , -    (      ).    NAP Validator,     NAP.
ESET NOD32 Smart Security Business Edition 
  ESET   ,      ,   .        NOD32,      .    ThreatSense,    /     ,    .         -.  ThreatSense       (MS Outlook, Thunderbird, The Bat!  ).   Smart Security         . ,   ,      ,               .       32  64-  Windows  2000  Se7en (   Server),   Linux/BSD/Solaris  Novell Netware.      ESET Remote Administrator.
avast! Enterprise Suite 
  ALWIL Software,     avast! Free antivirus.      avast! Professional Edition ( NetClient Edition      ADNM),         ,    .  ,        , P2P  IM-,      -.  Network Shield,    ,      .      Windows  95  Vista,     64- .     .        ,  :  Windows (  Exchange, ISA, Sharepoint  ..)  Linux/Unix,   Kerio  PDA.      avast! Distributed Network Manager (ADNM).
Symantec Endpoint Protection 
SEP    Norton Antivirus.     ,   ,    32/64- Win 2k  Se7en (  ), Linux, Novell Open Enterprise Server (OES/OES2)  VMWare ESX. ,      ,     : , , , IPS   .  VxMS (Veritas Mapping Service)   ;   Proactive ThreatScan            . ,     Symantec Endpoint Protection Manager,        ,      ,   ,   ,  .      Network Access Control,                .  ,        .     .

----------


## Mihey

Kaspersky Open Space Security 
    .       Kaspersky Administration Kit,       (),   (   )   .  , ,        ,     ,      .           ,          .      .        ,      ;    ()  . 
      Win 2k/2k3/2k8/XP/Vista,     MS SQL Server, MSDE/Express  MySQL.   ,  MSDE         . 
                    . 
         ,        .       ,             .          ,            ,     .
Dr.Web Enterprise Suite 
  ,  Dr.Web    ;      ,    .      ,    SQL .     Kaspersky Administration Kit.      ,        .      (  ),       . 
     Java,      Windows 2k/XP/2k3/2k8, Linux, FreeBSD  Solaris.      IntDB   (      )  MS SQL Server CE, Oracle (    ODBC),  Linux  PostgreSQL. 
        .  ,      ,          . -      ,       .    ,         9080/9081 (HTTP/HTTPS).     Java.
ESET NOD32 Smart Security Business Edition 
    ESET  Remote Administrator (ERA),    (ERAS)    (ERAC),   .      ,  .        ,     .       ERAS,      . 
      ,     ;  ,  ;     . ,   ,   " -   -  -  ".    "  ESET Remote Administrator Server"      (  2222) .         ERAC.   ,       ,      .         ESET      XML-,       ,   ERAC    .     Active Directory.    ESET SysInspector,       (, ,    ..),  ESET SysRescue,        NOD32 ( WAIK,       " "  ][ 01.2009).   ERAC  ,    -     . 
  ERAS    Windows  NT4  2k8/Se7en (  ),     ,   NT4.         MS Access,    MS SQL Server, Oracle  MySQL. ,    ERAS   (   ),          .

----------


## Mihey

avast! Enterprise Suite 
    avast! ADNM  Management Server,          .    ,    32/64-  WinNT/2k/XP/2k3/Vista/2k8.       MS   SQL'  .      :      (dedicaded) .    MSDE 2000 (    1000 ),      MS SQL Server 2k/2k5 (    2k5 Express Edition).             : PUSH  POP.  ,     ,   ,         .      (AMS service, AvEngine.exe) ,  ,    HTTP/S  (   httpd.exe).           .      .       "",      ,      .      ""      .        ,     avast!     .       Administrator   admin.
Symantec Endpoint Protection 
  Symantec Endpoint Protection     : Manager (), Console  Database.       Manager',     .         Win2k/XP/2k3/2k8 (32/64-bit).  ,   ,     Vista/Se7en.        SQL'   (  Sybase),       100  (       "").         SQL-  MS SQL Server 2kSP4/2k5SP2/2k8.        IIS,      Manager.       ( 510 ),    .        Java-,      ( ).       ,    .        . ,    ,     ,       ,        SEP.                Symantec' .        30 :  , IP-,  CPU,  BIOS   .
 
 ,      ,            ,      .           ,      . 
    Microsoft Forefront Client Security 
        ,     .      Microsoft Forefront    Microsoft Forefront Client Security ( Microsoft Client Protection),               .    , ,   .       Windows Defender  OneCare,      " "      "",  .         Win2k3/Win2k8,    Win 2k+.        (  )      .     Microsoft.        Windows Update (  WSUS),      GPO. 
            ,        ,    .   ,     . http://www.xakep.ru/post/52891/

----------


## kaschei

.    .

----------


## Sanjka129

""       drweb-shop.ru,      ,   ,

----------


## Mihey

NOD 4 )

----------


## JPM

kav 6,      AVG IS - -

----------


## 23q

*fragov*,   ,  ...

----------

